# Cpt 77077?



## kmuma (Jun 17, 2009)

Can someone guide me to the correct way to code a long leg alignment AP xray for a knee.  The film that we perform is of the entire lower extremity from the hip joint to the ankle joint.  I am leaning toward 77077 but I am not sure.  If you could guide me to the official source, I would really appreciate it!!


----------



## heiditipherwell (Jun 17, 2009)

If this is just a single AP view of the knee, you should be using 73560.  Is this an infant?  If so, you could then use 73592.  If I run into a situation of an adult needing an x-ray of the "lower extremity", I tend to use 73550 for the femur.  There isn't a particular code for an adult to x-ray the ENTIRE lower extremity.  I would also look a the script.  You may need to bill multiple codes for what needed to be viewed.
Hope that helps.
Heidi


----------



## kathykramer (Jul 23, 2012)

I have had these before for an adult, I have used 73550 & 73590 as long as it documents looking at both sections. From these views they can also see the joints so these would not be necessary.


----------

